
Ask HN: How about a Twitter app with no feed or trending page? - tanujnotes
I want to build a minimal twitter app for social media addicts like me. Take the regular twitter app and remove the time consuming bits like feed and trending page. What you&#x27;re left with is your profile page, DMs and a search button. You can visit other profiles and interact.
Would your pay for an app like this?
======
kace91
Isn't this basically a messaging app? Search doesn't really do much if the
handle/profile/id isn't associated with created/pinned content.

Telegram has the search feature. People don't use it much, except to find
groups that share stickers or memes.

~~~
tanujnotes
Yes. You'll be left with a messaging plus broadcasting app. I'm building it
for people who waste a lot of time on twitter but can't leave the platform for
various reasons. I thought removing the time consuming parts might help.

